# Has anyone come across HoneyPei cockapoos?



## Helss8elss (Jul 16, 2015)

They sound great and I am visiting to do my own checks, but am a bit paranoid having read about how hard poor farmed puppies can be to spot!!

Has anyone had a pup from them? Can you speak highly or not?!

Thanks

Helen


----------



## Helss8elss (Jul 16, 2015)

I should have said, they are in Kent, near Canterbury


----------



## Kessy (Aug 5, 2015)

*Honeypei puppy owner*

Hi, saw your post and registered to reply! I have. Two year old cocker bought from Honepei. I cannot speak more highly of Karen, she is very knowledgeable and she doesn't over breed her dogs, and it isn't a puppy farm she rotates her bitches and does have quite a few. If you haven't already I wouldn't hesitate in getting one of her puppies .... She is there on email whenever you need help, I still ask questions now! Hope this helps.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! I have just looked at those pics on their website and I have to say they are the most adorable dogs in the world! Parents and puppies!!!


----------



## Vicks67 (Sep 5, 2015)

Helen, did you end up getting a puppy from Honneypei? i've recently contacted them about a litter for next year. I was wonderin how you found them and also did you have to put a deposit down before meeting the pups?hanks Vicky


----------



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

Did you get a honeypei puppy?


----------



## becca.diana (Jan 19, 2016)

*Honeypei*

We bought our first cockapoo from Honeypei in Jan 2015, and picked him up in April of the same year. 

I can't speak more highly of Karen, you can really see she cares for her dogs, and loves all of her pups - she kept Flick for an extra few weeks, giving us regular updates, and when we were able to pick him up, we could really see the love; he was practically toilet and crate trained. 

We thought so much of the whole process that we're picking up our second cockapoo from Honeypei in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Mrs Tibby (Nov 8, 2016)

becca.diana do you know if Honeypei's dogs are all PRA clear? - It says nothing about it on their website at all.

Thank you


----------



## Mrs Tibby (Nov 8, 2016)

Ignore my previous comment. It does say they're Pra eye tested on the site.


----------

